# WTB Southern Ohio



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

We are going to sellout in Tennessee. Looking in southern Ohio. Does anyone know of things there. Small can be a fixerupper. Let us know. 

Few hours for Columbus.
Acreage
Under $100,000 

Thanks


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

What are you looking for, exactly? Size, price range, etc.? Lots of good stuff for sale near me.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

The best land deals used to be in the southeast part of the state. I haven't checked lately, so I don't know if that still holds true.


Nomad


----------



## jirwin (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey i live in s.e. ohio; nice area, zone 5, very homesteady area with year round farmer market.

here is one on athens, ohio craigslist:

3 BEDROOM 1 BATH HOME , FIREPLACE 2 car garage BARN, TRACTOR SHED AND OTHER OUT BUILDINGS DEAD END STREET NICE HAY FIELDS . 
FOR SALE BUY OWNER . CALL KEITH AT 740 448 4846 
you can check it out on www.athensgis.com -find parcel, -house address, -street name= swindell, -I8242, can click ariel photo on left side

alsomany on: www.athensohiorealestate.com , www.landandfarm.com, bruner land company, countrytyme land

hope this helps- J  

ps were 20 minutes from Ohio Univ.(Athens)/ Nelsonville (Hocking college), one hour 20 +/- minutes to columbus & parkersburg wv.


----------



## jirwin (Dec 3, 2007)

the owner just posted the price at $69,500.00 obo. decent house barns, needs some tlc, hay fields flood when water gets really high.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Where did he post it?


----------



## jirwin (Dec 3, 2007)

he posted it on craigslist.org:
-Ohio
-Athens
-real estate for sale
- feb 14 
Link: http://athensohio.craigslist.org/rfs/573851936.html

Also check this out, house needs lots of tlc, nice location, no flooding, 
http://www.athensohiorealestate.com/iview.php?pID=10540

were you able to see the satelite pics? on athens gis?
what type of acreage(pasture, woods, both)?

hope this helps. J


----------

